# e se sparissi?



## darkside (19 Aprile 2012)

in un certo senso un pò sono già sparita... tant'è che ieri sera (cosa che gli avevo assolutamente detto di non fare) mi ha inviato un sms con scritto ... :* :*
ieri non mi sono fatta sentire per tutto giorno, non ne avevo nessuna voglia, ero un po cazzosa .....
per fortuna non ero in compagnia ma ero a lezione!!!!
Io non so più cosa fare.... insomma non sento più quell'eccitazione..... anche l'altro giorno quando mi ha baciata....beh non mi ha fatto venire nessuna voglia....
io credo che la  cause di questo mio disinteresse sia dovuto al fatto che dopo un mese ancora non abbiamo concluso niente, solo dei baci... capirai......
io sono più da "tutto e subito", tutta sta perdita di tempo non mi piace, poi troppi sms troppe frasi carine, troppi mi piaci
cazzo prendimi e scopami!!!!!
e invece no.... allora non sei proprio il mio tipo......


----------



## Cattivik (19 Aprile 2012)

Che sia fratello di manager???


Cattivik


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (19 Aprile 2012)

Dubbio più che lecito direi, a questo punto....


----------



## darkside (19 Aprile 2012)

Cattivik;bt1401 ha detto:
			
		

> Che sia fratello di manager???
> 
> 
> Cattivik


ma sai che anche a me è venuto questo dubbio???


----------



## Cattivik (19 Aprile 2012)

darkside;bt1403 ha detto:
			
		

> ma sai che anche a me è venuto questo dubbio???


Io il dubbio non te lo posso togliere...

Però.. magari... se vuoi... qualche altra cosa te la posso togliere...   

o almeno attenuare... 


Cattivik


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (19 Aprile 2012)

manager pure lui?


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (19 Aprile 2012)

Cattivik;bt1404 ha detto:
			
		

> Io il dubbio non te lo posso togliere...
> 
> Però.. magari... se vuoi... qualche altra cosa te la posso togliere...
> 
> ...


Fammi capire: come si fa ad "attenuare" delle mutandine?!


----------



## scrittore (19 Aprile 2012)

se è tutto e subito quel che cerchi allora è già passato...
meglio sparire...
se non altro perchè così entrerai nel fantastico mondo del "cerca trova".
E' un gioco divertente sai? Lui se ci tiene davvero inizierà a cercarti...a invitarti...a stupirti ( ma  solo se è innamorato ) 
Tu non devi fare altro che stare li, sul trono...a decidere se dargliela o meno. 

Amen


----------



## Cattivik (19 Aprile 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine;bt1406 ha detto:
			
		

> Fammi capire: come si fa ad "attenuare" delle mutandine?!


La trascini in grotta... lasciando fuori le mutandine...

Cattivik


----------



## Cattivik (19 Aprile 2012)

scrittore;bt1407 ha detto:
			
		

> se è tutto e subito quel che cerchi allora è già passato...
> meglio sparire...
> se non altro perchè così entrerai nel fantastico mondo del "cerca trova".
> E' un gioco divertente sai? Lui se ci tiene davvero inizierà a cercarti...a invitarti...a *stupirti *( ma solo se è innamorato )
> ...


Mazzi di fiori... lettere d'amore... scritte sui muri... bigliettini nel tergicristallo... regalini...

E quando scenderai dal trono per dargliela lui si rotto gli zebedei...

Miiiiiiii qui tutti membri onorari dell'UCAS????

Cattivik

Ufficio
Complicazioni
Affari
Semplici


----------



## darkside (19 Aprile 2012)

scrittore;bt1407 ha detto:
			
		

> se è tutto e subito quel che cerchi allora è già passato...
> meglio sparire...
> se non altro perchè così entrerai nel fantastico mondo del "cerca trova".
> E' un gioco divertente sai? Lui se ci tiene davvero inizierà a cercarti...a invitarti...a stupirti ( *ma  solo se è innamorato* )
> ...


 ma io no voglio nessun amore!!!!! per carità!!!
sparisco sparisco!!!!


----------



## Tebe (19 Aprile 2012)

Vedo che continuate a cazzeggiare anche sui blog degli altri voi due...Comunque.
Appena ho letto pure io ho pensato che il toy di dark fosse parente di Manager...
Ma dove sono finiti gli uomini da scopami e basta?
Cosa c'è in giro, un virus?


----------



## scrittore (19 Aprile 2012)

Cattivik;bt1409 ha detto:
			
		

> Mazzi di fiori... lettere d'amore... scritte sui muri... bigliettini nel tergicristallo... regalini...
> 
> E quando scenderai dal trono per dargliela lui si rotto gli zebedei...
> 
> ...


...a volte complicare aiuta però. Se non altro toglie dalle balle gli indecisi 

ps:
tebe..gira gira gira e alla fine però torni sempre la...
che gusto ci proviamo noi poveri illusi a competere con chi ti ha già conquistata?


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (19 Aprile 2012)

darkside;bt1410 ha detto:
			
		

> ma io no voglio nessun amore!!!!! per carità!!!
> sparisco sparisco!!!!



:umile:k::bravooo::victory::good::applauso::cincin::bere::cooldue:


----------



## darkside (19 Aprile 2012)

Tebe;bt1411 ha detto:
			
		

> Vedo che continuate a cazzeggiare anche sui blog degli altri voi due...Comunque.
> Appena ho letto pure io ho pensato che il toy di dark fosse parente di Manager...
> Ma dove sono finiti gli uomini da scopami e basta?
> Cosa c'è in giro, un virus?


e  non solo nei blog....... vero cattivik, monsieur e scrittore???


----------



## Cattivik (19 Aprile 2012)

Tebe;bt1411 ha detto:
			
		

> Vedo che continuate a cazzeggiare anche sui blog degli altri voi due...Comunque.
> Appena ho letto pure io ho pensato che il toy di dark fosse parente di Manager...
> *Ma dove sono finiti gli uomini da scopami e basta?
> Cosa c'è in giro, un virus?*



Io ho fatto tutti gli antivirali posiibili e immaginabili relativi ai virus di quel campo... dunque sono immune!

Se poi te e darkside avete le fette di salame sugli occhi....

Cattivik


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (19 Aprile 2012)

Tebe;bt1411 ha detto:
			
		

> Vedo che continuate a cazzeggiare anche sui blog degli altri voi due...Comunque.
> Appena ho letto pure io ho pensato che il toy di dark fosse parente di Manager...
> Ma dove sono finiti gli *uomini da scopami e basta?
> *Cosa c'è in giro, un virus?



:bandiera::bandiera::bandiera::bandiera::bandiera:


----------



## Cattivik (19 Aprile 2012)

darkside;bt1415 ha detto:
			
		

> e non solo nei blog....... vero cattivik, monsieur e scrittore???



Certo darkina mia... se si cazzeggia e si broccola o lo si fa a tutto campo oppure meglio lasciar perdere...


Aggiungo... capisco perchè tardi a rispondere ai PM...


Cattivik


----------



## darkside (19 Aprile 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine;bt1413 ha detto:
			
		

> :umile:k::bravooo::victory::good::applauso::cincin::bere::cooldue:


:thankyou:


----------



## Tebe (19 Aprile 2012)

scrittore;bt1412 ha detto:
			
		

> ...a volte complicare aiuta però. Se non altro toglie dalle balle gli indecisi
> 
> ps:
> tebe..gira gira gira e alla fine però torni sempre la...
> che gusto ci proviamo noi poveri illusi a competere con chi ti ha già conquistata?


Parli di Manager? Lui mi avrebbe conquistata?


----------



## darkside (19 Aprile 2012)

Cattivik;bt1416 ha detto:
			
		

> Io ho fatto tutti gli antivirali posiibili e immaginabili relativi ai virus di quel campo... dunque sono immune!
> 
> Se poi te e darkside avete le fette di salame sugli occhi....
> 
> Cattivik


no no io le fette di salame le ho tolte e ho messo delle lenti per vederci ancora meglio.
stasera si va in cerca ...... tu hai detto che hai da fare.....


----------



## Tebe (19 Aprile 2012)

darkside;bt1415 ha detto:
			
		

> e  non solo nei blog....... vero cattivik, monsieur e scrittore???


Dark...ma se ci facessimo invitare a cena da Cattivik e Monsieur?

Così li testiamo e a fine cena decidiamo se "premiarli" o finire la serata io e te...:diavoletto:


----------



## Cattivik (19 Aprile 2012)

darkside;bt1421 ha detto:
			
		

> no no io le fette di salame le ho tolte e ho messo delle lenti per vederci ancora meglio.
> stasera si va in cerca ...... tu hai detto che hai da fare.....


Darkside 1 Cattivik 0

Cattivik

P.S. Chi mi sa dire quanto mi costa comprarmi l'arbitro???


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (19 Aprile 2012)

LIBERO!

(il bello di essere disoccupati )


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (19 Aprile 2012)

Tebe;bt1422 ha detto:
			
		

> Dark...ma se ci facessimo invitare a cena da Cattivik e Monsieur?
> 
> Così li testiamo e a fine cena decidiamo se "premiarli" o finire la serata io e te...:diavoletto:


Catty, vero che per il ristorante anticipi tu? Poi ti rimborso.....


----------



## darkside (19 Aprile 2012)

Tebe;bt1422 ha detto:
			
		

> Dark...ma se ci facessimo invitare a cena da Cattivik e Monsieur?
> 
> Così li testiamo e a fine cena decidiamo se "premiarli" o finire la serata io e te...:diavoletto:


ma sai che non è una brutta idea..... mhhhhhhh


----------



## Tebe (19 Aprile 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine;bt1425 ha detto:
			
		

> Catty, vero che per il ristorante anticipi tu? Poi ti rimborso.....


Ma che ristorante...Io voglio andare al Mc...da come un uomo addenta un panino si capiscono un sacco di cose....
Pivelli.


----------



## scrittore (19 Aprile 2012)

Tebe;bt1420 ha detto:
			
		

> Parli di Manager? Lui mi avrebbe conquistata?


bhe... occupa quotidianamente i tuoi pensieri su un blog...il che presumo stia nella tua testa con la stessa frequenza delle bollicine dentro una lattina di cocacola. 
che tu lo pensa o meno poi...non ha poi molta importanza no?


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (19 Aprile 2012)

darkside;bt1426 ha detto:
			
		

> ma sai che non è una brutta idea..... mhhhhhhh


Bisogna che stringete i tempi, perchè poi io parto e non so quando torno


----------



## Cattivik (19 Aprile 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine;bt1425 ha detto:
			
		

> Catty, vero che per il ristorante anticipi tu? Poi ti rimborso.....


A parte che ti devi ancora infilare il vik più y dove dico io...

Per l'anticipo non c'è problema... andiamo in trattoria dal mio amico Gigi il troione... che primo mi fa credito... secondo se le due ci danno buca ci sono la Luigina e la Deborahhhhhhh le due cameriere... le conosco bene 

Cattivik

P.S. Se finiamo con le cameriere... non ti crea problemi togliere le ragnatele prima di copulare vero...


----------



## Cattivik (19 Aprile 2012)

Tebe;bt1427 ha detto:
			
		

> Ma che ristorante...Io voglio andare al Mc...da come un uomo addenta un panino si capiscono un sacco di cose....
> Pivelli.


Aggiungi che costa poco e si mangia velocemente... almeno resta più tempo per tutto il resto... 

Cattivik


----------



## Tebe (19 Aprile 2012)

scrittore;bt1428 ha detto:
			
		

> bhe... occupa quotidianamente i tuoi pensieri su un blog...il che presumo stia nella tua testa con la stessa frequenza delle bollicine dentro una lattina di cocacola.
> che tu lo pensa o meno poi...non ha poi molta importanza no?


Beh però è un blog su un sito di tradimento, quindi è ovvio che la maggior parte delle pagine siano attinenti a manager...Se avessi un altro blog probabilmente parlerei solo di Mattia, i miei mille animali o di tutte quelle cose che faccio normalmente e che qui probabilmente farebbero sgranare tanto d'occhi.
Non credi? Flap flap (sbattito delle mie ciglia tridimensionali)


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (19 Aprile 2012)

Tebe;bt1427 ha detto:
			
		

> Ma che ristorante...Io voglio andare al Mc...da come un uomo addenta un panino si capiscono un sacco di cose....
> Pivelli.


Mc??!?!?!

Vade retro!
Se proprio vuoi mangiar panini andiamo da un'altra parte, piuttosto un chioschetto della porchetta a bordo strada, ma MAI in un Mc o similia!


----------



## Tebe (19 Aprile 2012)

darkside;bt1426 ha detto:
			
		

> ma sai che non è una brutta idea..... mhhhhhhh


E no che non è lo è mia cara...:diavoletto:


----------



## darkside (19 Aprile 2012)

Cattivik;bt1431 ha detto:
			
		

> A parte che ti devi ancora infilare il vik più y dove dico io...
> 
> Per l'anticipo non c'è problema... andiamo in trattoria dal mio amico Gigi il troione... che primo mi fa credito... secondo se le due ci danno buca ci sono la Luigina e la Deborahhhhhhh le due cameriere... le conosco bene
> 
> ...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
in ufficio mi stanno guardando male.... sono scoppiata a ridere come una scema!!!!
oh mi fate lavorare per favore??????


----------



## Tebe (19 Aprile 2012)

Cattivik;bt1432 ha detto:
			
		

> Aggiungi che costa poco e si mangia velocemente... almeno resta più tempo per tutto il resto...
> 
> Cattivik


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (19 Aprile 2012)

darkside;bt1436 ha detto:
			
		

> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> in ufficio mi stanno guardando male.... sono scoppiata a ridere come una scema!!!!
> oh mi fate lavorare per favore??????


A chi lo dici!!!!
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## scrittore (19 Aprile 2012)

Tebe;bt1433 ha detto:
			
		

> Beh però è un blog su un sito di tradimento, quindi è ovvio che la maggior parte delle pagine siano attinenti a manager...Se avessi un altro blog probabilmente parlerei solo di Mattia, i miei mille animali o di tutte quelle cose che faccio normalmente e che qui probabilmente farebbero sgranare tanto d'occhi.
> Non credi? Flap flap (sbattito delle mie ciglia tridimensionali)


già...ma ne hai solo uno, 24 ore e un lavoro che ti impegna assai..
onestamente penso che la scelta sia rinunciare a scrivere di manager su questo blog e parlare di mattia o dei tuoi gatti su un altro...
ma siccome la cosa non ha poi così tanto fascino quanto manager...bhe..
scegli manager! 

flap flap...  scusa c'è la neoassunta che mi chiama...flap flap (rido)


----------



## darkside (19 Aprile 2012)

Cattivik;bt1432 ha detto:
			
		

> Aggiungi che costa poco e si mangia velocemente... almeno resta più tempo per tutto il resto...
> 
> Cattivik


te lo dico io? tu si che vai subito al sodo...
ma non poteva essere così anche quel cretino??????
aspe che vado a rivedere le foto....magari cambio idea....


----------



## Cattivik (19 Aprile 2012)

darkside;bt1440 ha detto:
			
		

> te lo dico io? tu si che vai subito al sodo...
> ma non poteva essere così anche quel cretino??????
> aspe che vado a rivedere le foto....magari cambio idea....


Se vuoi ti mando quella di mio cugino di foto...

Cattivik


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (19 Aprile 2012)

Cattivik;bt1431 ha detto:
			
		

> A parte che ti devi ancora infilare il vik più y dove dico io...
> 
> Per l'anticipo non c'è problema... andiamo in trattoria dal mio amico Gigi il troione... che primo mi fa credito... secondo se le due ci danno buca ci sono la Luigina e la Deborahhhhhhh le due cameriere... le conosco bene
> 
> ...


No, le ragnatele non mi danno fastidio. E' la polvere che.......... AAAAAAATCHOOOOOOO!!!!!!!


----------



## Tebe (19 Aprile 2012)

scrittore;bt1439 ha detto:
			
		

> già...ma ne hai solo uno, 24 ore e un lavoro che ti impegna assai..
> onestamente penso che la scelta sia rinunciare a scrivere di manager su questo blog e parlare di mattia o dei tuoi gatti su un altro...
> ma siccome la cosa non ha poi così tanto fascino quanto manager...bhe..
> scegli manager!
> ...


Magari ho un altro blog...scrivere mi risulta semplice e non impegnativo, visto che la forma non mi interessa...

Comunque hai ragione. Manager mi affascina.
Ma è normale. Essendo ormai una traditrice settoriale ho bisogno di molto di più di toy anatomicamente funzionante. Che rimane basilare, ma se non c'è il contenuto...il buon vecchio vibratore è preferibile.

La neoassunta?...a posto siamo.....


----------



## Cattivik (19 Aprile 2012)

scrittore;bt1439 ha detto:
			
		

> già...ma ne hai solo uno, 24 ore e un lavoro che ti impegna assai..
> onestamente penso che la scelta sia rinunciare a scrivere di manager su questo blog e parlare di mattia o dei tuoi gatti su un altro...
> ma siccome la cosa non ha poi così tanto fascino quanto manager...bhe..
> scegli manager!
> ...



Ma a colazione hai mangiato "psciologia fai da te" o "la mente delle donne... un labirinto senza uscita"....

Come roba di smettere di psicanalizzare a farsi due risate?

Cattivik

Che poi diciamocela tutta le donne non sono conformi alle norme CE non hanno mai avuto un libretto d'istruzioni.... faciamocene una ragione!


----------



## darkside (19 Aprile 2012)

beh quindi sta cena?
dai su che devo andare a lavorare!!!


----------



## Tebe (19 Aprile 2012)

darkside;bt1445 ha detto:
			
		

> beh quindi sta cena?
> dai su che devo andare a lavorare!!!


Infatti. Sta cena a quattro?


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (19 Aprile 2012)

darkside;bt1445 ha detto:
			
		

> beh quindi sta cena?
> dai su che devo andare a lavorare!!!


Io posso stasera, domani sera e sabato.


----------



## Cattivik (19 Aprile 2012)

darkside;bt1445 ha detto:
			
		

> beh quindi sta cena?
> dai su che devo andare a lavorare!!!


Io alla cena preferisco il pranzo... nel pomeriggio do il meglio di me... 

Ma se dev'esser cena che cena sia mi organizzo... l'importante che non sia l'ultima... che poi i 33 anni li ho passati da un pezzo

Cattivik...


----------



## Tebe (19 Aprile 2012)

Il motel con stanza a quattro posti lo cerco io eventualmente...:carneval::rotfl::carneval:


----------



## Cattivik (19 Aprile 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine;bt1447 ha detto:
			
		

> Io posso stasera, domani sera e sabato.



Ok si fa lunedì 

Cattivik


----------



## Tebe (19 Aprile 2012)

Tebe;bt1449 ha detto:
			
		

> Il motel con stanza a quattro posti lo cerco io eventualmente...:carneval::rotfl::carneval:


Anzi...6 posti. Io e Dark portiamo anche i nostri camel toe:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (19 Aprile 2012)

Cattivik;bt1450 ha detto:
			
		

> Ok si fa lunedì
> 
> Cattivik


Bastardo!!!!!!!!!!!!!NO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## darkside (19 Aprile 2012)

Tebe;bt1451 ha detto:
			
		

> Anzi...6 posti. Io e Dark portiamo anche i nostri camel toe:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (19 Aprile 2012)

Da buon motociclista trovo che  il Camel Trophy sia una delle gare più avvincenti
Su e giu per dune roventi.......


----------



## Cattivik (19 Aprile 2012)

Tebe;bt1451 ha detto:
			
		

> Anzi...6 posti. Io e Dark portiamo anche i nostri camel toe:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



Qui ci fanno pagare la sovrattassa.... ma hanno il pedigree

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Cattivik


----------



## darkside (19 Aprile 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine;bt1447 ha detto:
			
		

> Io posso stasera, domani sera e sabato.


e poi non puoi più???
ecco un'altro che sparisce ...ufff


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (19 Aprile 2012)

darkside;bt1456 ha detto:
			
		

> e poi non puoi più???
> ecco un'altro che sparisce ...ufff


Stordita! Poi io e te scappiamo all'estero, non ricordi?! La birra ed il vinello ci aspettano!


----------



## Tebe (19 Aprile 2012)

darkside;bt1456 ha detto:
			
		

> e poi non puoi più???
> ecco un'altro che sparisce ...ufff


Tutti bravi a parlare poi al dunque...


----------



## Cattivik (19 Aprile 2012)

Tebe;bt1458 ha detto:
			
		

> Tutti bravi a parlare poi al dunque...


senti da chi arriva la predica... 

Cattivik


----------



## Tebe (19 Aprile 2012)

Cattivik;bt1459 ha detto:
			
		

> senti da chi arriva la predica...
> 
> Cattivik


Come ti permetti????
Maleducato!
E non so proprio a cosa ti riferisci...


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (19 Aprile 2012)

Tebe;bt1452 ha detto:
			
		

> Bastardo!!!!!!!!!!!!!NO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Mia cara, non temere. Sono immune a questo genere di attacchi


----------



## Cattivik (19 Aprile 2012)

Tebe;bt1460 ha detto:
			
		

> Come ti permetti????
> Maleducato!
> E non so proprio a cosa ti riferisci...


Ti ho aspettato tutta notte... per fortuna mi hanno fatto compagnia i ricci...

Cattivik


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (19 Aprile 2012)

Ok, allora, stabilito che siamo tutti non certo vicini ma "a portata", accordiamoci in MP per la cena.

Catty, lo so, tu non potresti, capisco i tuoi problemi, eh che ci vuoi fare, proprio un peccato, sarà per la prossima volta, non te la prendere, dai, faremo un brindisi per te...........


----------



## darkside (19 Aprile 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine;bt1457 ha detto:
			
		

> Stordita! Poi io e te scappiamo all'estero, non ricordi?! La birra ed il vinello ci aspettano!


che rimba!!! mi ero dimenticata della ns fuga!!!


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (19 Aprile 2012)

darkside;bt1467 ha detto:
			
		

> che rimba!!! mi ero dimenticata della ns fuga!!!



Io invece la fuga ce l'ho sempre in testa...........


----------

